# spark plug



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

spark plug, what are you using


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Usually Champion or whatever comes with the machine. I keep a few different plugs stashed around and use whatever works. I guess you can tell by now I'm not real fussy.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Been using Champions for years in mowers. Recently added a couple spare NGK for the blower to try out in the future. Been told they're good plugs.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Mostly Champion I buy them in packs. A few are NGK and autolite for the machines that have the plugs that are not found everywhere.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I typically use Champion or Autolite, I have never had problems with either. It just depends on whether the local store has the correct size in stock that determines which brand I buy.
I will not, however, use E3 plugs. I bought two in the past for a friend's v-twin lawn mower that I had to do a complete tune-up on, so I figured I'd give try them out. After rebuilding the carb, fuel filter, oil & filter, and setting the correct gap on the plug I installed them. The motor just didn't run well with those plugs. I took apart the carb again and rechecked everything to try to figure out why it wasn't running right, then I finally put the old Champion plugs back on...it ran great.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I stay away from Champion plugs. I try to run NGK whenever possible. Champions just are not a good choice for 2 cycles. I used to race moto-x years ago and that's when I had issues. All my chainsaws have NGK's. I just got in the habit of avoiding them for all my needs. I run NGK/Denso plugs in pretty much everything.

Although I would take a Champion over any of those gimmicky plugs...like the E3 or Splitfire, etc. Those E3 plugs are Chinese plugs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I stay away from Champion plugs. I try to run NGK whenever possible. Champions just are not a good choice for 2 cycles. I used to race moto-x years ago and that's when I had issues. All my chainsaws have NGK's. I just got in the habit of avoiding them for all my needs. I run NGK/Denso plugs in pretty much everything.
> 
> Although I would take a Champion over any of those gimmicky plugs...like the E3 or Splitfire, etc. Those E3 plugs are Chinese plugs.


 didn't e3 spark plugs claim a five hp gain? i could put one in my 521 and have like 10hp


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just add some NOS stickers, their good for a 20HP boost.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

NGK plugs in all my motor toys an power equipment.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Ran champion ez starts forever with great results. Now I run ngks but the jury is out as I have only used for a few years. However in that time they have proven reliable. I suggest to run what's the manufacturer suggests and only use ethanol free gasoline with fuel stabilizer mixed directly into your fuel can. That way your always covered.


----------

